# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  آیا sharepoint کارایی ای مانند rational rose یا visual paradigm دارد؟

## shahramlp

سلام.استاد ما(درس مهندسی نرم افزار)امروز گفت که برید با sharepoint یه دیاگرام درست کنید بیارید مثل همون دیاگرامهایی که با rational rose یا visual paradigm میسازیم ولی من هرچی گشتم نتونستم یه همچین کاری با sharepointانجام بدم در واقع مطالبی هم که توی وب بود هیچکدوم اشاره ای به چنین قابلیتی از sharepoint نداشت یه کتاب هم بود به اسم" sharepoint 2010 آموزش مصور کاربران" که اونم نتونست کمکی بکنه حالا میخوام شما اساتید بفرمایید که میشه چنین کاری کرد یا نه اگه آره چطور؟وبا چه ابزاریش؟پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

شر پوینت 2007 خودش تا جایی که من می دونم همچین قابلیتی رو نداره ولی شما می تونید چارت مربوطه را بوسیله visio طراحی کنید و سپس با فرمت html ذخیرش کنید و بعد به کتابخانه اسناد شرپوینت اضافش کنید بعد از طریق یک وب پارت روی صفحه سایت خودتون قرار بدید . یا بشینید با asp یک همچین وب پارتی ایجاد کنید که چارت رسم کنه. ایجا رو هم ببنید
ولی شرپوینت 2010 قضیش فرق می کنه اینجا رو ببنید.

___
تصحیح!! : یک سرویس وجود داره به نام performancepoint که این کار رو انجام میده سرچ کنید در موردش.
این لینک توضیح داده در مورد این سرویسس

----------

